# Common snapper feeding vid



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Vid

Thanks to Innes for the edit,host and nutter music..


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Kool video, i gota look for the videos i had of my lizard eating mice.


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

pretty kewl video ..


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

cool dude


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

i like the music good choice ahaha keep it up


----------



## banger (Oct 6, 2004)

kool video...Nice snapper
mbz


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice video. Aggresive lil eater you got there.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks guys,i blame Innes for the music...


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

i love my turtle
but i like that one more


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great vid
and that boy looked hungry


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

physco 1 said:


> Thanks guys,i blame Innes for the music...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Wowzers, you'll go broke feeding that guy.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet







nice vidio


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I like the little guy, how big will it get?


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

10-13 inch shell length after about 50 years

a hierloom herp if u will

i will have 30-75 more of these guys next summer as u can see my stock r very healthy little tikes

i get the occasional 6-12in upon request


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nic vid


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

awesome. what were you feeding it? looked sorta like pinkies?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

thats sick ass!!!!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

hyphen said:


> awesome. what were you feeding it? looked sorta like pinkies?


 1st was turtle pellets then crix and last earthworms,it will eat anything.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ahh


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

cool vid feed live to make better though


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

spawnie9600 said:


> cool vid feed live to make better though


 the crix and earthworm were live..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

haha. good vid mang. how old is he?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

hyphen said:



> haha. good vid mang. how old is he?


 Not sure,shell is a bit over 3" in length an if i remember right hatchlings are 1" or so, maybe 8 to 9 months old..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oh, sweet. just wondering how long i have to wait for my hatchling to eat like that.


----------

